# أعياد ومسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2012



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أعياد ومسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2012

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 
نشكر إلهنا البار من أجل عطاياه الصالحة ومن أجل إعطائنا فرصة جديدة أن نعيد ذكرى ميلاد المسيح المجيد سوياً وللمرة السابعة في منتديات الكنيسة. 

بهذه المناسبة نعلن مجدداً بدء مسابقات  الميلاد   لسنة 2012 
المسابقة ستكون مسابقات خاصة بشهر الميلاد و ستكون هناك جوائز خاصة للفائزين (جوائز السنة الماضية كانت رصيد جوال بمقدار 50 جنيه).


كما تعودنا في السنين القادمة، سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:

مسابقة افضل موضوع في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد): هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.
ضع رابط موضوعك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل موضوع لشهر الميلاد (2012)


مسابقة افضل تصاميم عن الميلاد:    هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل التصاميم للميلاد. لكثرة المصممين والمبدعين سنختار هذه السنة عدد أكبر من الفائزين مقارنة بالسنة الماضية. 
التصميمات  تستطيعون  عملها على شكل صورة بأي برنامج لعمل الصور، كالفوتوشوب او غيره
ضع رابط تصميمك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل تصاميم لشهر الأعياد (2012) 
 

مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة).  النشاط يُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع التي يكتبها العضو بقلمه.




المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 15 / 12 / 2012 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 / 2013


المسابقات بدأت فابدعوا و شاركوا.. حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة
منتديات الكـنيسة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا وكل اعضاءه بالف خير​*


----------



## Mesopotamia (16 ديسمبر 2012)

احلى  روك واحلى منتدى واحلى مسابقه 
اتمنى ان اكون ضمن المسابقة لاكن فلنفترض اني فزت بلجائزة وطبعا استبعد هذا الشيء لوجود فطاحلة في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
كيف ستصلني الجائزة الرصيد هههههههه 
اتمنى نجاح المسابقه ومتابع للمسابقة لاتهمني الجائزة لاكن يهمني ان اضع اسمي ضمن المسابقين ولي فخر طبعا 
ربنا يعوض عليكم اتعابكم يارب 
تحياتي


----------



## Mesopotamia (16 ديسمبر 2012)

نسيت اعيدكم كل عام والشعب المسيحي والمنتدى والاعضاء والاشراف والقائمين هنا الحاضرين والغائبين بالف الف خير


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكل المنتدى بقا جميل خالص 
كل سنة وكل أولاد المسيح بألف خير وسلام 
ويجعل كل أيامنا مباركة *


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2012)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وكلنا بخير يارب

وحظ سعيد لكل المتسابقين
*


----------



## Twin (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنة وكل المنتدي بأعضاءه بخير *​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه  وكل فرد فى المنتدى  طيب وبخير وسعاده 

ويارب يارب تكون سنه سعيده على الكل ​


----------



## god is lord (18 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين يارب السنه الجايه تبقى حلوة خالص وسنه سعيده عليكوا وعلى مصر كلها


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وانتم بألف خير
ويارب السنه الجايه تكون سعيده مع الجميع​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل جدااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميله ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*عقبال كل سنه يا بشر 
*​


----------

